# doon "to that person over there"



## Qcumber

Is *doón* used for persons?

I suppose (1-2) and (3-4) are correct. Are (5-6) correct?

1) Tinulúngan niyá itó. = She helped this one. 
[Pointing at the picture of an orphan.]
2) Síno ang tumúlong díto? = Who helped this one?

3) Tinulúngan niyá diyán. = She helped that one. 
[Pointing at one of the orphans waiting in the yard.]
4) Síno ang tumúlong diyán? = Who helped that one?


5) *Tinulúngan niyá iyón.* = She helped that one over there. 
[Pointing at the orphan standing away from the others.]
6) *Síno ang tumúlong doón?* = Who helped that one over there?


----------



## Pinyot

3) diyan - incorrect, should be iyan

Everything else is correct.

In the examples you provided, dito, diyan, and doon take the place of sa isang ito, sa isang iyan, and sa isang iyon respectively.

sa isang ito - this one
sa isang iyan - that one
sa isang iyon - that one over there

You can also use them in combination.

Sino ang tumulong dito sa isang ito?
Who helped (here with) this one?

Hope this helps!


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> 3) diyan - incorrect, should be iyan
> Everything else is correct. In the examples you provided, dito, diyan, and doon take the place of sa isang ito, sa isang iyan, and sa isang iyon respectively.


*Diyán instead of iyán!  A silly mistake. Sorry, Pinyot. 

I suppose I could replace *isá *by any number, e.g. *sa tatlóng itó* "to these three".
Now could I move_ tatló_ after _itó_?
sa tatlong itó > *sa itóng tatló > ? *dítong tatló* = to these three.
Is _ditong tatló_ correct?
Thanks a lot, Pinyot.


----------



## Pinyot

Yeah, you can use other numbers.
Nope, the number should come before _ito_.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> Yeah, you can use other numbers.
> Nope, the number should come before _ito_.


I suppose it's because in Tagalog a number always goes before the noun it multiplies, e.g. tatlóng salitâ "three words", not *salitáng tatló.

This normally shouldn't apply to relatives, as in this sentence of mine:
*Ang mga laláki, na tatló lámang, ay hindî nakapagbúhat ang bató.*
= The men, who were only three, could not lift the stone. 
Is this correct?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> I suppose it's because in Tagalog a number always goes before the noun it multiplies, e.g. tatlóng salitâ "three words", not *salitáng tatló.
> 
> This normally shouldn't apply to relatives, as in this sentence of mine:
> *Ang mga laláki, na tatló lámang, ay hindî nakapagbúhat ang bató.*
> = The men, who were only three, could not lift the stone.
> Is this correct?



I think, you are transliterating from English, which doesn't sound natural and correct. I would say: 

General: Hindi kayang buhatin ng tatlong lalaki (general) lang ang bato (specific). 
Specific: Hindi kinayang buhatin ng tatlong lalaki (specific) ang bato (specific). 

I used *kaya* because you used *can (could)* in your sentence, which means* to be able to*. I also used it in the past tense: k*in*aya. 

You can also say, 

Hindi nila nabuhat ang bato.
They were not able to lift the rock or stone. 

But in this sentence, it doesn't necessarily mean that they can not; it may be for some other reasons like lack of cooperation, or while they are lifting the stone, a heavy person sat on it, etc.


----------

